# 2002 Maxima Manual Transmission Removal



## pawciu75 (Dec 8, 2015)

hi everyone. I have 2002 maxima with 6 spd manual tranny. I was trying to take transmission out today and I am stuck. Transmission is separated from the engine but still hanging there. I think I do have problem to go over the wheel side driving shaft. I only removed one drive shaft from tranny side. The other long one still there. Do I have to take them both sides out? Haw can I take the long one that has bearing in the middle out of the car??? Do I have to take gear linkage shifter off tranny too? Please help


----------

